# So who thinks its going to be a good or bad year?



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

I think its gonna be a GREAT year. To many signs in my eyes says so!! lol:laughing: but what do you think? and if i may ask why?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

well the summer was **** so if the winter was **** i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope its a snowless season. This way it's easier for me to get my seasonal checks to the bank to cash.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

grandview;823043 said:


> I hope its a snowless season. This way it's easier for me to get my seasonal checks to the bank to cash.


so you dont refund under what the bid was, or roll it over to summer work??

i.e if you bid it at 20pushes and you do lets say 15, what happens is that all profit?
Sorry new to the seasonal contracts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Refund money? Let me wipe my tears off the keyboard!

Seasonal contracts are a bet from both sides. I hope it don't snow ,but they hope it's does so they don't feel they got ripped off. but in my area its mostly seasonal anyways. companies like to know what to budget for the winter.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;823121 said:


> Refund money? Let me wipe my tears off the keyboard!


Here you go, just in case you run out


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Seasonal is seasonal and it's a risk for the plower and the plowee, typically they're bid on average precip and number of average pushes per year...so "typically" if a job is bid at 10 pushes and only 8 are completed, then it's more profit for the plower. but if they end up plowing 12 times then that's great for the customer since they only paid for 10.


Personally, these past 4 years for us have been really good, we had about 10 dry years prior with minimal snow...granted we dont get amounts most of you northern and lake effect guys get, but for us when we get 4-7" it's a big big deal LOL!! "They" say it'll be a dry year since it's an El Nino season, but "they" also say if ya get alot of rain during the summer you'll also have alot of winter time precip, and we've had way more rain then we needed this year so we'll see...I HOPE it's a great year, but i never make any assumptions or plans...just roll with it.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Ah, now i see.. thanks that helps put it in a simple way...


----------

